

Steve Jobs' biological father wants to finally meet son - fuzzythinker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/30/steve_jobs_biological_father_wants_to_finally_meet_son.html

======
binarray2000
<DeservedRant>

What a guy! First he had no gonads to stand up against his girlfriends father
and fight for her and their son. Then, after almost 60 years, he has the guts
to publicly hide behind PRIDE (can you imagine? of all the things: PRIDE!) by
saying "Steve will have to do that, as the Syrian pride in me does not want
him ever to think I am after his fortune." Last but not least, according to
[1] he also left Joanna (Steve's mother) and Mona (Steve's biological sister)
when Mona was 4 years old.

Hey, old man, grow a pair!

[1]
[http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/02/news/companies/elkind_jobs.f...](http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/02/news/companies/elkind_jobs.fortune/index2.htm)

</DeservedRant>

------
fuzzythinker
I doubt his sincerity if he is more worried about Jobs thinking of him after
his fortunes than having the chance to finally meet him.

Edit: This totally reminds me of _Departures_
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1069238/>

